# Betrugswarnung vor pro-edelmetall.com



## Antiscammer (15 Februar 2011)

Warnung vor betrügerischer Goldanlage-Bande:

Auf der Domain "pro-edelmetall.com" und anderen Webseiten werden angebliche Gold-Anlagen angeboten.

Die Webseite arbeitet mit einem gefälschten Impressum.


> Pro Edelmetall AG
> Osnabrücker Landstraße 104
> 33335 Gütersloh
> 
> ...



Die UStID dürfte gefälscht sein.
Eine Firma "Pro Edelmetall AG" ist im Unternehmensregister nicht eingetragen.
An der angegebenen Anschrift in Gütersloh findet sich ein Mehrfamilienhaus, mit 2 Google-Fundstellen zu kleineren Unternehmen. Eine Pro Edelmetall AG dürfte dort jedoch nicht vorzufinden sein.

Bei ähnlichen "Gold-Anlagen" wurde das Geld auf die Konten von "Mulis"(Finanzagenten) überwiesen. Anschließend überweisen die Mulis das Geld an die Täter weiter, die wohl aus Russland kommen. Das Geld ist anschließend weg, Gold gibt es keins.

Die Bande ist wohl schon bekannt und treibt seit geraumer Zeit ihr Unwesen unter interessierten Anlegern.
U.a. ein interessanter Forenthread dazu in einem Anleger-Forum:
http://www.goldseiten-forum.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=652433#post652433

Ganz typisch für betrügerische Internet-Seiten sind auch Registrierangaben zur Domain wie diese hier für "pro-edelmetall.com":


> Date Registered: 2011-2-9
> Registrant Private Whois Service
> c/o pro-edelmetall.com
> N4892 Nassau
> Bahamas


:scherzkeks:


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Februar 2011)

*AW: Betrugswarnung vor pro-edelmetall.com*

Auf dem gleichen Netzwerk, mit sehr ähnlicher Aufmachung, läuft auch noch die Domain "edelmetall-pro.com".


----------

